# Omaha NE May 15



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Yes you read right - Omaha!! We had a good turnout and great time last Event here.

Does that sound OK re the date for you Members in and near Omaha. Any time constraints?

I was thinking about mid after-noon at the Dundee Dell.


----------



## gregchambers (Feb 1, 2007)

The Mad ****** is in! 

My office is literally right next door. Not that I plan on working or anything . . .it is Friday after all

Greg


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I wish I could join in, Andy...but on the 15th I will either be on a golf course or sitting by a pool in the Caribbean sipping rum! Have fun.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

gregchambers:

Would you mind going over to the Dell now and saving us a good table? :icon_smile: You can order a round of fried pickles if you like.

What time works for you?



TMMKC said:


> I wish I could join in, Andy...but on the 15th I will either be on a golf course or sitting by a pool in the Caribbean sipping rum! Have fun.


TMMKC: And where, may I ask, is your sense of priority?


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

You do know it's the new Dundee Dell, I assume? Sadly the old Dell is history. Who are you working with in Omaha? Parsows?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Cary Grant said:


> You do know it's the new Dundee Dell, I assume? Sadly the old Dell is history. Who are you working with in Omaha? Parsows?


Is the "new" Dundee Dell in a different location?  Do they still have hundreds of single malt Scotch? :aportnoy:


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Andy said:


> Is the "new" Dundee Dell in a different location?  Do they still have hundreds of single malt Scotch? :aportnoy:


They're about a block away- just north of Dodge. Not the same place at all really in terms of atmosphere.

But yes- they still boast more than 600 malts

https://www.dundeedell.com/


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Thank you Cary Grant! Are you in the area? Can you join us?

This is what's listed on their website, but that looks like the location I know! 

Dundee Dell
5007 Underwood Ave
Omaha, NE 68132
(402) 553-9501



And what about Dario's Basserie - a new restaurant in the area? I'm sure Greg has lunch there every day!!


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm from Nebraska and get to Omaha but no, I'm now in Minnesota.

Perhaps that's the Dell you've been to? For decades they were a block south right on Dodge with an entrance off the alley as well. Haven't been to Darios.

For a great steak- get down to the Old Market to Sullivan's. Good wine list too.



Andy said:


> Thank you Cary Grant! Are you in the area? Can you join us?
> 
> This is what's listed on their website, but that looks like the location I know!
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I think this is the only Dundee Dell location I've known! I just e-mailed them and got this:
Yes we moved to 5007 Underwood Ave. on May 13, 2000.

It seems like yesterday. We now have the largest selection of Single Malt Scotch of any pub in the world, with over 700.​And I'm sure our last visit was just a few years ago!


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Strangely enoughh- I may have an opportunity to be in Omaha that weekend. Not sure yet.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Greg and I have penciled in the time for 3:30 PM.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## gregchambers (Feb 1, 2007)

That works!

I was quoted in an article:
https://www.seattlepi.com/local/6420ap_us_fea_fashion_hawaiian_shirts.html
The Magic of Andy continues!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Great. We're set. Hope some of you other Members will join us.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like I should be able to make it. What are you all wearing? Casual? Sport coats?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Cary Grant said:


> Looks like I should be able to make it. What are you all wearing? Casual? Sport coats?


Casual: Greg will be in a tropical shirt :icon_smile_big:, and I'll wear a shirt and slacks.

That will be great to have you there to help us drink those 600 + Scotches (and I thought I was going to have to do it all myself!! :icon_smile_wink


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

See you there. I'll probably be after 330p depending on traffic... 6 hour drive you know...


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Cary Grant said:


> See you there. I'll probably be after 330p depending on traffic... 6 hour drive you know...


Great. A little rainy today. Did some good bargain shopping yesterday and made it to the Allen Edmonds store.


----------



## gregchambers (Feb 1, 2007)

Keep that economy moving! 

Throwing some fleece over my 

See you at 3:30


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Great seeing Greg again and meeting Cary Grant! We had a great time and amazingly we all were wearing morning coats!! :icon_smile:

Cary Grant actually drove 6 hours in the rain to get there. Only got through a few of the 600+ Scotches! Next time!

Greg's Mad ****** tropical shirt business is going great. You need to look at his website and get a great shirt before they're all gone! https://www.madgringo.com/

And Cary Grant is getting some bespoke shoes from the UK and has promised to post photos.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice to meet you as well. Looks like you had good weather Saturday other than the incessant wind


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Good weather, but a little cool for Californians! Our flight back (Omaha to Denver to LA) was cancelled because the pilot called in sick!!

They gave us new flights going to Dallas with a long layover, and then to LA. It was OK and we made it home just in time for a big earthquake only a few miles from us!! Ah, it was good to be home.

Waiting in the Dallas airport for the second leg of our flight home I observed many people wearing jeans and concluded that they are not becoming on most!!

Good restaurant in Omaha was Spazia (Italian) on 72nd St. and a great restaurant was Dario's in Dundee. Dario's has almost :icon_smile_big: as many Belgium beers as the Dell has Scotches!


----------



## Single malt Mark (Apr 11, 2009)

Andy said:


> Cary Grant actually drove 6 hours in the rain to get there. Only got through a few of the 600+ Scotches! Next time!


Any you'd care to review for us?


----------

